Ask HN: What do you want to build in 2019? - axo
======
wsc981
I've been working on a Bomberman clone in the past, but never got to finish
it. Re-wrote the app 3 times (v1 and v2 written in ObjC, v3 and v4 written in
Swift). Didn't finish it last time because I couldn't really get collisions
between monsters working correctly. Gonna give it another go in 2019.

